# Eco vs peace river



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Im setting up a 10g so cost is not a factor. Ive used everyone advice in setting up my first planted tank. 

Ive read everything on substrate choices. So I guess im looking for opinions on aesthetics. I don't see alot of peace river tanks. But I think it would accomplish a natural look as well as a sand kind of hybrid. I heard others describe it as large sand. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

I think it's a very attractive substrate. I chose "Torpedo Beach" for my next tank.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Irishspy do you have any pictures

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

******* tenner said:


> Irishspy do you have any pictures
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Not of my aquarium (not set up yet) but yo can have a look a torpedo beach sand here.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you. I went ahead bought a bag of all three. Torpedo peace river and eco. Im hoping ill have tank up and running a long time. I wanted make sure im happy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HaeSuse (Aug 18, 2016)

Ha, I'll take your leftovers.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

You can have it lol. Should be here today. Im going to wait till plants come in. Im excited see what peace river really looks like. Cause online ive seen pictures that are way different. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Androider4Life (Feb 4, 2013)

******* tenner said:


> Im setting up a 10g so cost is not a factor. Ive used everyone advice in setting up my first planted tank.
> 
> Ive read everything on substrate choices. So I guess im looking for opinions on aesthetics. I don't see alot of peace river tanks. But I think it would accomplish a natural look as well as a sand kind of hybrid. I heard others describe it as large sand.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I had peace river in the tank i just took down. Its a nice color.

















My previous Eco Complete Tank










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Androider. Thank you. That what I was looking for. Thank you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

